# Pup barely eats anything



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, I am an experienced raw feeder but I just got this new show line pup and he doesn't seem interested in food. He eats about 1 pound of food a day broken into 3 portions. He's supposed to be getting about 2.25 pounds per day. He drinks lots of water too and that is strange because normally my dogs don't drink much water since raw meat is mostly water. It's not hot here, and he's not very active either.

I got him this past Saturday and the breeder did tell me that the pups were not eating their kibble well but when he gave him chicken they loved it and ate it all up. I am not seeing that here at my house.

The pup arrived very skinny - I can feel his spine, rib cage, and all. He's 11 weeks old but looks like 7 or 8 weeks of age. I weighed him today and he was 13 pounds. And that is already more than what he weighed when he arrived.

So what should/can I do to increase his appetite/interest in food, and get him eating and thriving? 

Thank you,
czel


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

Have you had him tested for any internal parasites?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BRITTani said:


> Have you had him tested for any internal parasites?


 
beat me to it.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

No. I haven't taken him yet for any tests since I just rcvd him a couple of days ago. His stools are well formed and firm. Do you think if there were parasites that it would reflect in his stools or not really?


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, I am not an experienced show line owner but his eyes look like they are bugging out a bit from his head - sort of like fish eyes. Is that normal or could that be an indicator of thyroid?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

4evrlove said:


> Also, I am not an experienced show line owner but his eyes look like they are bugging out a bit from his head - sort of like fish eyes. Is that normal or could that be an indicator of thyroid?


 
get him to the vet and tested for parasites. Parasites could be causing the lack of weight and proper build. If you could post his picture so show us what you're talking about that may help as well. You wouldnt see a parasite issue in their stools unless its a very VERY heavy infestation and even then you may not see it.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok. I'll post a pic of him later because now it's dark and in the flash zone it won't show well.

I call the vet tomorrow. The breeder did deworm him 3 times he said. Wouldn't that be sufficient?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sometimes people say they worm dogs when they don't..... Just saying....


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised by that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually the breeder will have a 48 hour vet check in their contract(protects both sides) I would get a premade raw if he isn't eating for you, maybe sear it for some flavor to come out. Or soak some kibble if you decide to give that for a bit. Get him to a vet within a couple days, but if pup isn't feeling well, don't let them give vaccinations!
Pups shouldn't be showing thyroid issues this young, but there may be something going on if all the pups were "off" their food. What was the breeder feeding them?


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

By the way, how much should an 11 week old weigh approx?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

20# depending on the lines/sex. I wouldn't worry about pounds but how the pup looks/feels. If you are feeling skin and bones, pup is malnourished.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

After weaning from mom around 4 weeks of age I think he started normal kibble, though not sure about the brand. There were 3 pups and all didn't eat that well. Then the mom went back to Germany when they were around 6 or 7 weeks. Maybe that played in to them not eating well. But he too got worried when they were so skinny and said when he started giving them the raw chicken they ate well.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a show line male and he looks very small to me compared to my working line pup when I got him at 7 weeks of age.

Yeah, this is very worrisome to me.

If he's been malnourished can he recover or can there be health problems down the road for him? Can his normal weight/body size be caught up?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, the pup will recover, just get a vet check with fecal sample. Slow growth is much better than over doing it, as long as you are feeding a good balanced diet(raw IMO is the best, as long as you are doing it correctly). I just looked at my pups record, he was 23# at 11 weeks, but he was much larger than his female littermates.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I remember when my working line pup arrived at 7 weeks and he was like 16 pounds. He was bigger, longer, and when I picked him up he felt like he had some weight on him, unlike this guy.

My working line male is 87 pounds now, lean, and muscular.

Oy vey!! These pups are worse than having babies. I think there are some new grey hairs on my head since Saturday.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeez, I got my pup at 7 weeks old and he was 8lbs. He is working lines as well. You had a big pup then, he must have not missed ANY meals! LOL!


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

No, he was a beast. But he wasn't fat. At around 8 weeks he was ripping the meat off the bone and chewing bones like they were soft cookies. For this guy I cut up in small pieces breast meat because he will not eat a large pieces and he can barely chew soft breast bone, I have to separate it into small pieces for him too. I think he doesn't have the power in his jaw to chew it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Does he like canned food? I am a raw feeder too but right now I would be focused on getting him to eat rather than getting him to eat raw. You can also do home cooked until he's ready to eat raw. In fact, that's what I would try first. 

I wonder about giardia. That can be painful and could be causing him not to want to eat. The fact that all 3 puppies didn't want to eat really make it sound like parasites or some sort of health issue.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I was concerned about that too but when he said they took to meat fine I just thought they probably didn't like the kibble.

I'll call the vet and hopefully he will have time for me tomorrow. 

Does anyone know if he poops tonight can I collect that stool sample for tomorrow's appt. or does the stool sample have to be brought in fresher than that?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you put the poop in a container in the fridge it should be fine. Just mark it clearly!


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

If you got him 2 days ago, and he has gained 2 pounds, I think he is eating enough. Why do you think he should eat over 2 pounds?? That would be an adults portion, not a pup. And not as interested could be cause he just moved to your place and everything is different. Also while breeders may deworm, the pup could have something they didn't use the right meds for. I would go to the vet, an then calm down. He will catch up. 2 days, 2 pounds, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree that while he does sound on the smaller side...some pups are small. Most of mine has been Mooses but I've seen tiny pups too. Amd when they first come home, some of them are not big eaters- they pick at their kibble and only eat about 1.5 cups a day. They're tired from exploring and adjusting to their new house, and some are a little stressed about all the changes in their life. Thinking back- I don't think mine really started chowing down until they were about 12 weeks old and by 16 weeks they were eating 4 cups a day and growing about 10lbs a months. 

Feeling spine on a pup isn't great, I agree with others. Do a Vet Check to set your mind at ease, and then relax. He is eating and he is gaining weight so it should be alright.


----------



## 4evrlove (Mar 13, 2011)

My vet is closed until tomorrow so I will go in tomorrow.

The problem is is that he has barely an appetite - just this morning he at about a 1/3 of pound after not eating well yesterday. He seems lethargic too - I walk him outside in my back yard he will take a few steps then just plop right down. He seems weak with little life force in him. His nose is dry and warm too.

I have been giving him colostrum and a probiotic twice daily.

czel


----------

